# Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case - CNN.com



> ANCHORAGE, Alaska (CNN) -- Republican vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin abused her power as Alaska's governor in the firing of her public safety commissioner, but violated no laws, a report for the state Legislature concluded Friday.
> 
> 
> Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin is under investigation for the firing of her public safety commissioner.
> ...



Aww, Sawwah already abusing power and finding loopholes around laws. Quite the Republican Maverick she is.


----------



## elvis (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Sawwah already abusing power and finding loopholes around laws. Quite the Republican Maverick she is.



Show me a politician that hasn't.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Show me a politician that hasn't.



Actually, in a debate you would have the burden of proof (it's on you) to show that every single Politician is corrupt.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Sawwah already abusing power and finding loopholes around laws. Quite the Republican Maverick she is.



That's what happens when a maverick pisses of the establishment. They piss back. Wow---big surprise here. She should wear it as a badge of courage.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Show me a politician that hasn't.



And another thing? I guess she isn't very Mavericky in that case then huh? If she's just like "every other Politician"?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> That's what happens when a maverick pisses of the establishment. They piss back. Wow---big surprise here. She should wear it as a badge of courage.



Abusing her power which your so proud of.

And I wonder why so many Cons are delusional.


----------



## elvis (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> And another thing? I guess she isn't very Mavericky in that case then huh? If she's just like "every other Politician"?



I never said she was a maverick.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I never said she was a maverick.



Nope, but she proclaims herself as one.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Abusing her power which your so proud of.
> 
> And I wonder why so many Cons are delusional.



No---SHE should be proud of it considering who it was that think she was a bad girl. But if you don't appreciate someone who has the balls to piss off a few people, you need to stick with Barry.

Sorry but this surprise is a flop. SHE BROKE NO LAWS.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> No---SHE should be proud of it considering who it was that think she was a bad girl. But if you don't appreciate someone who has the balls to piss off a few people, you need to stick with Barry.
> 
> Sorry but this surprise is a flop. SHE BROKE NO LAWS.



I point to the other thread to answer this.

Loopholes, besides if you don't think she did anything wrong then I bet you believe O.J was framed twice huh?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 10, 2008)

But she can be impeached if the Alaska legislature decides to.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 10, 2008)

> That's what happens when a maverick pisses of the establishment. They piss back. Wow---big surprise here. She should wear it as a badge of courage.



No, that's what happens when an elected official abuses her office.  Maybe that is a Red Badge for the right.  Keep up the excuses.

I heard that the only reason Bill Clinton let Monica BJ him was that it helped straighten her braces.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I point to the other thread to answer this.
> 
> Loopholes, besides if you don't think she did anything wrong then I bet you believe O.J was framed twice huh?



apples and oranges--it's rude to point--abuse of poster ethics  !!!


----------



## elvis (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Nope, but she proclaims herself as one.



Well she isn't.  I thought picking her was a reckless decision.  Politicians are generally corrupt, in my opinion.  That is how they obtain their position.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 10, 2008)

Three words: The election is over. OK that's 4. People are sick to their stomachs over this financial crisis and the corruption surrounding it. Now you have someone who's new, who you're not too sure about, and an ethics report has found that she unlawfully abused her power as governer. People are going to make the connection to that. Then they're going to look at McCain... and they're going to see his nasty attack ads and the people who are screaming KILL HIM in McCain's crowds. Then they're going to look at how John McCain offers the American people absolutely NO plan to help our economy except that he'll cut wasteful spending.

Compare that to a guy who is connected to extremists like Wright, like Ayres and idiotic Rezko. The election will be close and Obama is going to get hit from this sooner or later, and it will come down to Ohio where people are more worried about the economy than Obama's past political connections.

John McCain is rumored to bring up Obama's connections this Wednesday at the debate. This will be a fatal error for McCain as Obama will finally have a chance to defend himself from these attacks in front of 70 million people.

It's over.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 10, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> But she can be impeached if the Alaska legislature decides to.



Which would be lovely, an impeached ex-governor running on the Republican ticket.

Sounds Mavericky to me.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 10, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Three words: The election is over. OK that's 4. People are sick to their stomachs over this financial crisis and the corruption surrounding it. Now you have someone who's new, who you're not too sure about, and an ethics report has found that she unlawfully abused her power as governer. People are going to make the connection to that. Then they're going to look at McCain... and they're going to see his nasty attack ads and the people who are screaming KILL HIM in McCain's crowds. Then they're going to look at how John McCain offers the American people absolutely NO plan to help our economy except that he'll cut wasteful spending.
> 
> Compare that to a guy who is connected to extremists like Wright, like Ayres and idiotic Rezko. The election will be close and Obama is going to get hit from this sooner or later, and it will come down to Ohio where people are more worried about the economy than Obama's past political connections.
> 
> ...



Thank God---you can go home now.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 10, 2008)

McCain is a fighter though.  I admire him.  But I do think that we will soon have the first Black President.....did I say that? * OH CRAP!*  LOL

*THE SKY IS FALLING!*


----------



## elvis (Oct 10, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> McCain is a fighter though.  I admire him.  But I do think that we will soon have the first Black President.....did I say that? * OH CRAP!*  LOL
> 
> *THE SKY IS FALLING!*



its not over yet.


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2008)

I still find it sad that your talking point is that she tried to have her brother-in-law fired. You have nothing to say about the fact that he was in fact NOT fired after he drank in his squad car AND tasered an 11 year old kid.

Also, even the committee said Monegan was NOT fired for not firing Wooten.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case - CNN.com
> 
> { ANCHORAGE, Alaska (CNN) -- Republican vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin abused her power as Alaska's governor in the firing of her public safety commissioner, but violated no laws, a report for the state Legislature concluded Friday.
> 
> ...



I guess you totally missed the part about " But Palin had the authority as Governor to dismiss him" ehh?

Remind me again how one abuses a power they are legally entitled to use as noted by this supposed smoking gun commission?

Further the report says "likely a contributing factor" in other words they do not know and there was no consensus it WAS the reason.

All the moronic calls for Impeachment are hillarious based on this report.

What will be the charge? " Your honor, she actually used her power to fire HIM?"


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 10, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Three words: The election is over. OK that's 4. People are sick to their stomachs over this financial crisis and the corruption surrounding it. Now you have someone who's new, who you're not too sure about, and an ethics report has found that she unlawfully abused her power as governer. People are going to make the connection to that. Then they're going to look at McCain... and they're going to see his nasty attack ads and the people who are screaming KILL HIM in McCain's crowds. Then they're going to look at how John McCain offers the American people absolutely NO plan to help our economy except that he'll cut wasteful spending.
> 
> Compare that to a guy who is connected to extremists like Wright, like Ayres and idiotic Rezko. The election will be close and Obama is going to get hit from this sooner or later, and it will come down to Ohio where people are more worried about the economy than Obama's past political connections.
> 
> ...



Find the words "illegal" in the report and then copy and past the sentence or paragraph for us.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Which would be lovely, an impeached ex-governor running on the Republican ticket.
> 
> Sounds Mavericky to me.



Can not happen till January, you know long AFTER the election?


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2008)

This report is laughable. They came to absolutely no conclusion. They said, "Yeah, maybe she was abusing her power. I mean...she had plenty of other reasons to fire him because he wasn't doing his job, but there's a chance there may have been personal gain involved."

Some investigation.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Three words: The election is over. OK that's 4. People are sick to their stomachs over this financial crisis and the corruption surrounding it. Now you have someone who's new, who you're not too sure about, and an ethics report has found that she unlawfully abused her power as governer. People are going to make the connection to that. Then they're going to look at McCain... and they're going to see his nasty attack ads and the people who are screaming KILL HIM in McCain's crowds. Then they're going to look at how John McCain offers the American people absolutely NO plan to help our economy except that he'll cut wasteful spending.
> 
> Compare that to a guy who is connected to extremists like Wright, like Ayres and idiotic Rezko. The election will be close and Obama is going to get hit from this sooner or later, and it will come down to Ohio where people are more worried about the economy than Obama's past political connections.
> 
> ...


wrong, she broke NO LAW


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> wrong, she broke NO LAW



It was found she breached Alaska Statute 39.52.110(a) of the Alaska Executive Branch Ethics Act.  You can find that a page 48.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> That's what happens when a maverick pisses of the establishment. They piss back. Wow---big surprise here. She should wear it as a badge of courage.




she should wear her abuse of power as a badge of courage?  how brave does one have to be to abuse one's power?  is that bravery?  I dont think so.  It is the ways of a cowardly person.  Says a lot about the woman.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> It was found she breached Alaska Statute 39.52.110(a) of the Alaska Executive Branch Ethics Act.  You can find that a page 48.


meh, read what CNN said


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> meh, read what CNN said



Yes, now what?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Yes, now what?


so i guess CNN is wrong, eh?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> so i guess CNN is wrong, eh?



I read the CNN report, there was a report summarising the main points and some comments from the usual suspects.  What bit did I miss?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> I read the CNN report, there was a report summarising the main points and some comments from the usual suspects.  What bit did I miss?


where they said "she broke no law"


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

From what I've gleaned from the pdf., two findings jump out and I see a problem with them:

Here are the two "findings," however (from page 8 of the .pdf file):

*    Finding Number One*

For the reasons explained in section IV of this report, _I find that Governor Sarah Palin abused her power by violating Alaska Statute 39.52.110(a) of the Alaska Executive Branch Ethics Act. Alaska Statute 39.52.110(a) provides

        The legislature reaffirms that each public officer holds office as a public trust, and any effort to benefit a personal or financial interest through official action is a violation of that trust."_​
*    Finding Number Two*

I find that, although Walt Monegan's refusal to fire Trooper Michael Wooten was not the sole reason he was fired by Governor Sarah Palin, it was likely a contributing factor to his termination as Commissioner of Public Safety. _In spite of that, Governor Palin's firing of Commissioner Monegan was a proper and lawful exercise of her constitutional and statutory authority to hire and fire executive branch department heads._​​How does she 'abuse her power', while exercising her proper and lawful constitutional and statutory authorities?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> From what I've gleaned from the pdf., two findings jump out and I see a problem with them:
> 
> Here are the two "findings," however (from page 8 of the .pdf file):
> 
> ...


they found the abuse was not the firing of Monegan, but in pressuring him to fire Wooten


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> they found the abuse was not the firing of Monegan, but in pressuring him to fire Wooten



Just seems to me that the whole 'ethics' phraseology used to bring this in the first place was large enough to drive a Mack truck through. In any case, even that 'pressure' was said to perhaps be contributing factor, not sole or even overriding factor. 

If there was any purpose to this beyond political, I'm not seeing it. At least in Chicago corruption, we get full blown messes, not 'how dare you pressure someone off the force, that admits to tasering his step son.' Sheesh.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Just seems to me that the whole 'ethics' phraseology used to bring this in the first place was large enough to drive a Mack truck through. In any case, even that 'pressure' was said to perhaps be contributing factor, not sole or even overriding factor.
> 
> If there was any purpose to this beyond political, I'm not seeing it. At least in Chicago corruption, we get full blown messes, not 'how dare you pressure someone off the force, that admits to tasering his step son.' Sheesh.


well, i think since there were no charges recomended, its a dead issue
the only people that wilkl still be bringing it up are the idiot moonbats


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Palin is as bad as Bill Clinton!  (Well, not really.)

Is Barack Obama the Messiah?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> where they said "she broke no law"





> The investigator's report states Palin's efforts to get Wooten fired broke a state ethics law that bars public officials from pursuing personal interest through official action.





> Stapleton called the investigation "a partisan-led inquiry" run by supporters of Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Barack Obama, but hailed its finding that Monegan's firing broke no law.



Those?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> From what I've gleaned from the pdf., two findings jump out and I see a problem with them:
> 
> Here are the two "findings," however (from page 8 of the .pdf file):
> 
> ...



It's in Section IV of the report at page 48.  The section _The Conduct of Governor Sarah and Todd Palin_ is relevant.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Just seems to me that the whole 'ethics' phraseology used to bring this in the first place was large enough to drive a Mack truck through. In any case, even that 'pressure' was said to perhaps be contributing factor, not sole or even overriding factor.
> 
> If there was any purpose to this beyond political, I'm not seeing it. At least in Chicago corruption, we get full blown messes, not 'how dare you pressure someone off the force, that admits to tasering his step son.' Sheesh.



She used her public office to pursue personal interests.  It's all there.  The conclusion of the report is that she broke relevant Alaska state law.

But this is public ethics 101.  You never, ever allow your personal interests to be influenced by your actions in discharging your duties.


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> She used her public office to pursue personal interests.  It's all there.  The conclusion of the report is that she broke relevant Alaska state law.
> 
> But this is public ethics 101.  You never, ever allow your personal interests to be influenced by your actions in discharging your duties.



As I've implied, perhaps my locale inflates my cynicism? Perhaps Australian politicians behave better? I would be happy if my politicians confined their 'ethical' missteps to such as this.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Those?


what was the "personal interest"
since that law also defines the personal interest as monitary


----------



## nia588 (Oct 11, 2008)

i can't believe republicans are still defending this woman. she didn't break any laws but she still abused her power. if she abused her power in Alaska what makes them think she won't do the same as VP or even president?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> i can't believe republicans are still defending this woman. she didn't break any laws but she still abused her power. if she abused her power in Alaska what makes them think she won't do the same as VP or even president?


she broke no law
she needs no defense
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> i can't believe republicans are still defending this woman. she didn't break any laws but she still abused her power. if she abused her power in Alaska what makes them think she won't do the same as VP or even president?


you dislike her solely on the fact shes a republican, thats pretty sad


----------



## nia588 (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> she broke no law
> she needs no defense
> LOL



but don't you think that her abuse of power raises some questions? is this woman really qualified to be VP?

and might i just add,if this was Biden, fox news and the republicans would be all over it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> but don't you think that her abuse of power raises some questions? is this woman really qualified to be VP?
> 
> and might i just add,if this was Biden, fox news and the republicans would be all over it.



Ya and all the rest of the press would be ignoring it like that have ignored vetting Obama.

She used her power APPROPRIATELY as the report states, and there was no evidence other then " we think she abused" anything.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> As I've implied, perhaps my locale inflates my cynicism? Perhaps Australian politicians behave better? I would be happy if my politicians confined their 'ethical' missteps to such as this.



If someone uses their public office to pursue personal interests it's plainly a conflict of interests.  Someone doesn't have to be a brain surgeon to work that out.  

The report shows that the Palins used her authority to get at her former brother in law.  Anyone with half a brain in public office should know that's going to get them in strife.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> but don't you think that her abuse of power raises some questions? is this woman really qualified to be VP?
> 
> and might i just add,if this was Biden, fox news and the republicans would be all over it.


no, it raises no questions, and yes, she is more than qualified
especially if you think Obama is even remotely qualified

whats your obvious hated of Fox News got to do with this?
if you don't like it, don't watch


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> If someone uses their public office to pursue personal interests it's plainly a conflict of interests.  Someone doesn't have to be a brain surgeon to work that out.
> 
> The report shows that the Palins used her authority to get at her former brother in law.  Anyone with half a brain in public office should know that's going to get them in strife.


actually, no it doesnt
it stated that her OFFICE, not HER, was putting pressure on Monegan
and concluded her fault was not stopping it


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> what was the "personal interest"
> since that law also defines the personal interest as monitary



The statute quoted talks about a "personal or financial interest".  So it distinguishes between someone doing something for money and something doing something for personal interest.  



> Did Governor Sarah Palin abuse the power of her office in trying to get her former brother-in-law, State Trooper Mike Wooten, fired? Yes.



What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> i can't believe republicans are still defending this woman. she didn't break any laws but she still abused her power. if she abused her power in Alaska what makes them think she won't do the same as VP or even president?


Abuse of power? LOL! This was abuse of power:

wcbstv.com - Sources: Intense Pressure Led To Palin UN Snub



> Sep 19, 2008 8:10 pm US/Eastern
> Sources: Intense Pressure Led To Palin UN Snub
> CBS 2 HD Has Learned Democrats Threatened To Attack Jewish Groups' Tax Exempt Status Over VP Nominee Invite
> Campaign '08 Complete Coverage
> ...


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> i can't believe republicans are still defending this woman. she didn't break any laws but she still abused her power. if she abused her power in Alaska what makes them think she won't do the same as VP or even president?



The report finds she broke the law.  Whether or not it's worth prosecuting is a moot point.  What the legislature will do is not known at this stage.

She has form for abuse of public office.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya and all the rest of the press would be ignoring it like that have ignored vetting Obama.
> 
> She used her power APPROPRIATELY as the report states, and there was no evidence other then " we think she abused" anything.



It's more complex than that.  Finding 1 is that she broke the law and the particular statute is noted.



> Did Governor Sarah Palin abuse the power of her office in trying to get her former brother-in-law, State Trooper Mike Wooten, fired? Yes.
> 
> Was the refusal to fire Mike Wooten the reason Palin fired Commissioner of Public Safety Walt Monegan? Not exclusively, and it was within her rights as the states' chief executive to fire him for just about any reason, even without cause.



What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> The statute quoted talks about a "personal or financial interest". So it distinguishes between someone doing something for money and something doing something for personal interest.
> 
> 
> 
> What the Troopergate Report Really Says - TIME


but it also claimed her only action was inaction
sorry, but that is a lame way to put it to then claim she violated the law


btw, what you quested was Time's conclution, not the reports


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

I've read the report.  Time's summary and analysis accurate.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> That's what happens when a maverick pisses of the establishment. They piss back. Wow---big surprise here. She should wear it as a badge of courage.


Really, they forced her to abuse her power?

The republican definition of personal responsibility never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> The report finds she broke the law.  Whether or not it's worth prosecuting is a moot point.  What the legislature will do is not known at this stage.
> 
> She has form for abuse of public office.



The report is quoted as saying she BROKE NO LAW, so which is it?


----------



## nia588 (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, it raises no questions, and yes, she is more than qualified
> especially if you think Obama is even remotely qualified
> 
> whats your obvious hated of Fox News got to do with this?
> if you don't like it, don't watch



to be honest i think neither McCain/Palin and Obama/Biden are that qualified. but this election im voting on who would the least mess up this country. And I think Obama/Biden would run this country a lot better than McCain/Palin.

And I'm sorry what makes you think Palin is more qualified than Obama?

but back to the topic

you have to be blinded or a die hard republican not to have any questions in your mind being raised about Palin.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> I've read the report.  Time's summary and analysis accurate.


i've read the report, and no it isnt


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i've read the report, and no it isnt



Okay, drop them a line.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> to be honest i think neither McCain/Palin and Obama/Biden are that qualified. but this election im voting on who would the least mess up this country. And I think Obama/Biden would run this country a lot better than McCain/Palin.
> 
> And I'm sorry what makes you think Palin is more qualified than Obama?
> 
> ...


lets see, she has more executive experience than either Obama or Biden
Obama hasnt even been given hard questions by the media
if they went after him half as hard as they have Palin, he would fold up like a lawn chair


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Okay, drop them a line.


would be a waste of my time
they are clearly in the Obama camp and have been for some time


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> lets see, she has more executive experience than either Obama or Biden
> Obama hasnt even been given hard questions by the media
> if they went after him half as hard as they have Palin, he would fold up like a lawn chair



I think there will be a very rude awakening after the election, when Obama must face those questions...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> I think there will be a very rude awakening after the election, when Obama must face those questions...


dont count on it
the golden child will never be questioned


----------



## nia588 (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> lets see, she has more executive experience than either Obama or Biden
> Obama hasnt even been given hard questions by the media
> if they went after him half as hard as they have Palin, he would fold up like a lawn chair



Does being in the senate not hold any weight or experience? yes Palin has been governor for only 2 years of  state that has less people than a major city. and the woman hadn't even had a passport up until last year. but yes this woman is more experience than Obama/Biden 

And the media has asked Obama tough questions. and the reason why the media has been after Palin is because McCain camp keeps on hiding her like she's some rare jewel. If Palin would speak to the media more often im sure they wouldn't hunt her down so much.


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> But she can be impeached if the Alaska legislature decides to.



She has an 80% approval rating.  They would be cutting their own throats.

She has been vindicated in this.  They could not find any real wrongdoing so all they could do was say......but!...but!...she was rude!  She was Bad!

If anything I admire her even more now.


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> but don't you think that her abuse of power raises some questions? is this woman really qualified to be VP?
> 
> and might i just add,if this was Biden, fox news and the republicans would be all over it.



Ironic that you slip and admit that the Liberal media would ignore this if it were Biden.


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> From what I've gleaned from the pdf., two findings jump out and I see a problem with them:
> 
> Here are the two "findings," however (from page 8 of the .pdf file):
> 
> ...



It seems that Palin was totally vindicated.  The powers that be could not resist throwing a little something in there for the media to use against her.


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

DavidS said:


> It's over.



Whether it be Conservative or Liberal you can always spot a fool by those two words.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> She has an 80% approval rating.  They would be cutting their own throats.
> 
> She has been vindicated in this.  They could not find any real wrongdoing so all they could do was say......but!...but!...she was rude!  She was Bad!
> 
> If anything I admire her even more now.



Bullshit.  She has not been vindicated.  Rude?  Probably not?  Bad?  Welllll...sort of.  Stupid more like.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> She has an 80% approval rating.


You mean had. That was before she got on McCain's ticket. On Oct 1 it was down to 68%...I have a feeling it's about to drop even lower.


----------



## nia588 (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> She has an 80% approval rating.  They would be cutting their own throats.
> 
> She has been vindicated in this.  They could not find any real wrongdoing so all they could do was say......but!...but!...she was rude!  She was Bad!
> 
> If anything I admire her even more now.



a 80% approval rating in Alaska. major cities have more people in it than the state of Alaska does.


----------



## nia588 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ravi said:


> You mean had. That was before she got on McCain's ticket. On Oct 1 it was down to 68%...I have a feeling it's about to drop even lower.



i couldn't agree more


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> a 80% approval rating in Alaska. major cities have more people in it than the state of Alaska does.



Yes they do----and if mayors in those cities have an 80% approval rating they are doing a damn good job according to it's citizens.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> She has an 80% approval rating.  They would be cutting their own throats.
> 
> She has been vindicated in this.  They could not find any real wrongdoing so all they could do was say......but!...but!...she was rude!  She was Bad!
> 
> If anything I admire her even more now.




Here we go guys.

Ohhh the mavericky goodness.

These morally dead people will tell themselves that she is just more Mavericky because she doesnt follow the rules.

She doesnt have to answer anyones questions and she doesnt have to follow the rules.

Next election they will run people that have even more Mavericky goodness... say people they found in prison. Now not those Icky real prisons mind you but the luxury ones where they send Mavericky CEOs who just can be contained by the petty rules of the little people.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The report is quoted as saying she BROKE NO LAW, so which is it?



ANCHORAGE, Alaska (CNN) -- Republican vice presidential nominee Sarah *Palin abused her power as Alaska's governor and violated state ethics law *by trying to get her ex-brother-in-law fired from the state police, a state investigator's report concluded Friday. 

Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin is under investigation for the firing of her public safety commissioner.

"Gov. Palin knowingly permitted a situation to continue where impermissible pressure was placed on several subordinates in order to advance a personal agenda," the report states.

Panel: Palin abused power in trooper case - CNN.com


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> even more Mavericky goodness... say people they found in prison.




Are you talking about all those falsified ACORN voter registrations that were found the be convicted felons?


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

nia588 said:


> a 80% approval rating in Alaska. major cities have more people in it than the state of Alaska does.



You mean the Liberal Major Cities that classify themselves as "Sanctuary Cites" that thwart Federal law and harbor illegal aliens?   Those?


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Bullshit.  She has not been vindicated.  Rude?  Probably not?  Bad?  Welllll...sort of.  Stupid more like.



Of course she was vindicated.  The report admits she broke no law and none of this can be used against her.

Not only that it broke too soon to be used to tamper with the election like Libs usually do.

With no charges to bring against her all this will do is energize the conservative base.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> Of course she was vindicated.  The report admits she broke no law and none of this can be used against her.
> 
> Not only that it broke too soon to be used to tamper with the election like Libs usually do.
> 
> With no charges to bring against her all this will do is energize the conservative base.



Why do you lie?

ANCHORAGE, Alaska (CNN) -- Republican vice presidential nominee *Sarah Palin abused her power as Alaska's governor and violated state ethics law *by trying to get her ex-brother-in-law fired from the state police, a state investigator's report concluded Friday. 

 "Gov. Palin knowingly permitted a situation to continue where impermissible pressure was placed on several subordinates in order to advance a personal agenda," the report states.

Panel: Palin abused power in trooper case - CNN.com


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Why do you lie?
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska (CNN) -- Republican vice presidential nominee *Sarah Palin abused her power as Alaska's governor and violated state ethics law *by trying to get her ex-brother-in-law fired from the state police, a state investigator's report concluded Friday.
> 
> ...



Bush loving Cons apparently don't understand american civics.   Perhaps a remedial college level course in Civics is merited?

I'm no expert lawyer, but I do know that one does not have to always appear before a courtroom jury of peers to be found in violation of a law.    

Court room trials and court hearings are mostly for criminal law, tort law, and civil liability. 

A police officer has every right to find you in violation of traffic laws.  It can be appealed in court, but the cop does has the authority and power to find you in violation of the law.  And 90% of the time, its adjudicated without a court room hearing.   Cops, Civil Boards, and Commissions and other administrative bodies are vested with the authority to make finding of legal violations for all manner of administrative law, environmental law, civil service law.   

That's how it works.  Here's a lesson Cons:  There are many administrative bodies in the country that have the authority to investigate civil matters and determine if legal violations occurred, it doesn't always involve judges and courts.   I'm really surprised you didn't know that.


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Why do you lie?
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska (CNN) -- Republican vice presidential nominee *Sarah Palin abused her power as Alaska's governor and violated state ethics law *by trying to get her ex-brother-in-law fired from the state police, a state investigator's report concluded Friday.
> 
> ...



It is mere politics and "payback" for the corruption she rooted out.

I do not expect to convince you and really do not give a flip weather you believe it or not.

I am just not going to let you spread crap like this without a response.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> She abused her power as Governor by using it for personal gain.  That sounds simple to me.
> 
> But it should be a badge of honor for republican candidates.


----------



## Gray (Oct 11, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> She abused her power as Governor by using it for personal gain.  That sounds simple to me.
> 
> But it should be a badge of honor for republican candidates.



What personal gain was that?  No one was fired.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> She has an 80% approval rating.  They would be cutting their own throats.
> 
> She has been vindicated in this.  They could not find any real wrongdoing so all they could do was say......but!...but!...she was rude!  She was Bad!
> 
> If anything I admire her even more now.



80% approval rating?  Not Anymore

It's in the 60-70% range now and falling fast because of all this.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> It is mere politics and "payback" for the corruption she rooted out.
> 
> I do not expect to convince you and really do not give a flip weather you believe it or not.
> 
> I am just not going to let you spread crap like this without a response.



 The only corruption she rooted out was to be able to put her own corruption in.


----------



## Jon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> The only corruption she rooted out was to be able to put her own corruption in.



I love how liberals continue to miss the fact that a cop who tasered an 11 year old kid and drank in his squad car is STILL on staff as an Alaskan state trooper. You don't seem to care about that. All you care about is Sarah wanted him fired. Guess what, so do I.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I love how liberals continue to miss the fact that a cop who tasered an 11 year old kid and drank in his squad car is STILL on staff as an Alaskan state trooper. You don't seem to care about that. All you care about is Sarah wanted him fired. Guess what, so do I.



Well I never said I found the guy to be a good guy did I? No

Did I ever say the guy was innocent for those things? No

Did I say the guy wasn't a scumbag for those guys? No

But guess what, stop trying to hide one of the two things you Cons hide behind in desperation; the children or the flag.

In this case it's the children, Sarah only wanted him fired AFTER he got divorced from her sister.


----------



## Jon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> In this case it's the children, Sarah only wanted him fired AFTER he got divorced from her sister.



Clearly. If she had asked for him to be fired while he was married to her sister, her sister probably wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Clearly. If she had asked for him to be fired while he was married to her sister, her sister probably wouldn't appreciate it.



So clearly this was an abuse of power because he was only fired after divorcing her sister.

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Jon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> So clearly this was an abuse of power because he was only fired after divorcing her sister.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.



He wasn't fired. So, you're wrong. Which is my point, if a trooper like Wooten is on the force, clearly Monegan wasn't doing his job right. Not only that, but there were budgetary and staffing issues that Monegan wouldn't adhere to. Palin had every right to fire Monegan. Sure, there was personal gain involved, but Alaska is an at-will state. She could fire Monegan for whatever reason she wanted. But she DID have adequate reasoning.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

LIKELY <---


like how likely like for sure...or like for rizzle


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

another question:

what "official action" did she take to fire the trooper?  

all the action i see are actions that ordinary citizens took...remember, mountcomplainer was lawfully fired and even offered another job...and i believe the trooper was let go before his termination

what exactly did she do, officially, that caused the troopers termination?  that is the question.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

read the report on how dirty this trooper is:

http://media.adn.com/smedia/2008/07/21/16/Wooten_suspend_letter.source.prod_affiliate.7.pdf


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 11, 2008)

She violated two Alaska statutes.  Read the findings.  Unethical behavior.

End of discussion.


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> She violated two Alaska statutes.  Read the findings.  Unethical behavior.
> 
> End of discussion.



Always said in desperation...


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> She violated two Alaska statutes.  Read the findings.  Unethical behavior.
> 
> End of discussion.



  you mean "likely" violated them....there is no evidence, mere opinion...the guy did not even feel pressure from Todd Palin *until he was driving home and "reflected"* on it....LOL, todd must have been really threatening for the guy to not realize it until later

how did her actions cause the trooper to be fired?  

a political witch hunt and outright lies...


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

Yurt said:


> you mean "likely" violated them....there is no evidence, mere opinion...the guy did not even feel pressure from Todd Palin *until he was driving home and "reflected"* on it....LOL, todd must have been really threatening for the guy to not realize it until later
> 
> how did her actions cause the trooper to be fired?
> 
> a political witch hunt and outright lies...



yep. What we have here is the equivalent of a police party, though only one person, saying, 'Here's what I've been able to find', do you wish to take it to court? 

Is there 'enough'? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Always said in desperation...



yeah, like that would just quietly accept a finding by a republican about obama....why can't they cite any evidence....oh wait, there isn't any


----------



## del (Oct 11, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> But she can be impeached if the Alaska legislature decides to.



and you can be Pope if the College of Cardinals decides to.

good luck with that, Pius.


----------



## del (Oct 11, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> McCain is a fighter though.  I admire him.  But I do think that we will soon have the first Black President.....



but surely not the first incompetent one.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 11, 2008)

jsanders said:


> He wasn't fired. So, you're wrong. Which is my point, if a trooper like Wooten is on the force, clearly Monegan wasn't doing his job right. Not only that, but there were budgetary and staffing issues that Monegan wouldn't adhere to. Palin had every right to fire Monegan. Sure, there was personal gain involved, but Alaska is an at-will state. She could fire Monegan for whatever reason she wanted. But she DID have adequate reasoning.



What were the budgetary and staffing issues, your just repeating what Palin said, she didnt elaborate on what the issues were so people can make sense of this.  She should have just come forward and said the guy is a wreckless ass and was too risky to keep his job, covering it up made it worse.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 11, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> What were the budgetary and staffing issues, your just repeating what Palin said, she didnt elaborate on what the issues were so people can make sense of this.  She should have just come forward and said the guy is a wreckless ass and was too risky to keep his job, covering it up made it worse.



and Bill shoulda kept his dick in his pants----story over.

Next ?


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> and Bill shoulda kept his dick in his pants----story over.
> 
> Next ?



I agree dillo, I also think Obama should have come out and spoke about Ayers a little more even though it came up in the debate(dem primary), I just think he thought it would be suicide because no matter what he would be judged negatively.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 11, 2008)

> REPUBLICAN vice-presidential nominee Sarah Palin used her job as Alaska Governor to get a state trooper sacked, a report said today.
> 
> In a 263-page report released by Alaska's Legislative Council following a six-hour closed doors hearing, investigator Steve Branchflower said Governor Palin was guilty of violating state ethics rules for public officials.
> 
> ...



Palin found guilty of power abuse | Herald Sun

If you want more on the Obama Ayers distractor:



> In a TV ad, McCain says Obama "lied" about his association with William Ayers, a former bomb-setting, anti-war radical from the 1960s and '70s. We find McCain's claim to be groundless. New details have recently come to light, but nothing Obama said previously has been shown to be false.
> 
> In a Web ad and in repeated attacks from the stump, McCain describes the two as associates, and Palin claims they "pal around" together. But so far as is known, their relationship was never very close. An Obama spokesman says they last saw each other in a chance encounter on the street more than a year ago.
> 
> ...



FactCheck.org: "He Lied" About Bill Ayers?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Gray said:


> Of course she was vindicated.  The report admits she broke no law and none of this can be used against her.
> 
> Not only that it broke too soon to be used to tamper with the election like Libs usually do.
> 
> With no charges to bring against her all this will do is energize the conservative base.



Are you plain stupid or just so partisan you can't think?

The report found she broke the law.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Always said in desperation...



More in exasperation.  The point isn't the Trooper, the point is the report's findings and importantly Todd's behaviour and Sarah's allowing her office to be used for personal interests.  I know that the wingnuts can't handle this but I'm stunned at the attitudes.  In the real world this message has had a huge impact.  It is not a good look.  Here, the facts don't matter to the assorted wingnuts, it's just denial and deflection.


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> More in exasperation.  The point isn't the Trooper, the point is the report's findings and importantly Todd's behaviour and Sarah's allowing her office to be used for personal interests.  I know that the wingnuts can't handle this but I'm stunned at the attitudes.  In the real world this message has had a huge impact.  It is not a good look.  Here, the facts don't matter to the assorted wingnuts, it's just denial and deflection.



Again I see the effect of you're being immersed in the American left. Wingnut? Hmm, seems you should know me better than that. Oh well. What she did would be deserving of a reprimand perhaps, but she is now running for national office. The partisans got themselves an investigator and now we have a partisan investigator's 'report' which uncovers that her husband made repeated inquiries into investigation of someone he thought was a danger. If his wife wasn't governor, it would be no harm done. However, because his calls were taken, she didn't stop him, she should be reprimanded.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Oct 11, 2008)

jsanders said:


> This report is laughable. They came to absolutely no conclusion. They said, "Yeah, maybe she was abusing her power. I mean...she had plenty of other reasons to fire him because he wasn't doing his job, but there's a chance there may have been personal gain involved."
> 
> Some investigation.


thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



waste of tax payers money. damn shame


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Are you plain stupid or just so partisan you can't think?
> 
> The report found she broke the law.


no she didn't. stop being a hater and open your eyes. if she broke one this "investagtion" would now be a criminal one, and it's not


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> no she didn't. stop being a hater and open your eyes. if she broke one this "investagtion" would now be a criminal one, and it's not



How can he be a hater? He's not even from this damn country.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> waste of tax payers money. damn shame



not so much... 

now the 70 million dollars of our money that the loonie spent going after Clinton just to get a blue dress?

Now THAT was a waste of our money.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> How can he be a hater? He's not even from this damn country.


hate knows borders?


btw, thanks rev Wright


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hate knows borders?
> 
> 
> btw, thanks rev Wright



No but you can't say he's a American Liberal hater if he's not from America.

Thanks rev Wright?

Divecon, your a right-wing psycho honestly. You cry everyday by neg repping me because I don't give a fuck what you say. Guess what? I still don't.

So guess what Jerry Falwell? You are the definition of epic fail.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Oct 11, 2008)

jillian said:


> not so much...
> 
> now the 70 million dollars of our money that the loonie spent going after Clinton just to get a blue dress?
> 
> Now THAT was a waste of our money.


i agree that both cases were a waste of money. that's why being a partisan hack is bad


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> no she didn't. stop being a hater and open your eyes. if she broke one this "investagtion" would now be a criminal one, and it's not




You two time Bush voters are absolute morons, pathological liars, or both. 

Do you fucking understand anything about how this country works?  

Violating a civil service law is not a subject to criminal courts. Its not a violation of the Criminal Code.   Its an administrative violation of legal ethical standards.   It not ever going to see the inside of a criminal court.  Do you fucking understand this country??? 

The prosecutor only is authorized to find VIOLATIONS of civil service statutes.  Its up to administrative bodies, like the Legislature of the Personell Board to determine when or if administrative sanctions are warranted, for her violation


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> Palin found guilty of power abuse | Herald Sun
> 
> If you want more on the Obama Ayers distractor:
> 
> ...



dude, she was NOT found guilty...

no court has adjudicated this, the report is ONLY OPINION, nothing more and the title is:


> *Stephen Branchflower*
> *Report *To The
> Legislative Council



and as to her guilt:



> In spite of that, Governor
> Palin's firing of Commissioner Monegan was a proper and lawful exercise of her
> constitutional and statutory authority to hire and fire executive branch department heads.



.......so she did nothing wrong....political witch hunt


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> No but you can't say he's a American Liberal hater if he's not from America.
> 
> Thanks rev Wright?
> 
> ...


quit bitching about reps
lol and i dont rep you every day and i HAVE given you positive repos before, when you deserved it

and i'm about as far from Fallwell as you can get and not be a brain dead moron lib


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> You two time Bush voters are absolute morons, pathological liars, or both.
> 
> Do you fucking understand anything about how this country works?
> 
> ...


she seems to understand better than you do
and as to morons, go look in the mirror


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> quit bitching about reps
> lol and i dont rep you every day and i HAVE given you positive repos before, when you deserved it
> 
> and i'm about as far from Fallwell as you can get and not be a brain dead moron lib



You do rep me just about daily and you gave me pos reps when I first got here. When you first thought i wasn't a Liberal.

You use the term Liberal as an insult, that's how much of a brain dead moron you are.

Your not as far as Falwell as you can get, as much as you would love to think that.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> You do rep me just about daily and you gave me pos reps when I first got here. When you first thought i wasn't a Liberal.
> 
> You use the term Liberal as an insult, that's how much of a brain dead moron you are.
> 
> Your not as far as Falwell as you can get, as much as you would love to think that.


thats because you dont have a clue about me
LOL
and i knew you were a lib from the start


btw, i didnt like Fallwell, i thought the things he did caused more harm to the conservative cause than he ever realized
i dont really care what people do in the privacy of their homes, just dont really like it paraded in the streets


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> thats because you dont have a clue about me
> LOL
> and i knew you were a lib from the start
> 
> ...



Yeah, so you don't care if people attempt to "wipe out" Homosexuals and such from the face of the earth. As long as they aren't parading it around the streets huh?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Yeah, so you don't care if people attempt to "wipe out" Homosexuals and such from the face of the earth. As long as they aren't parading it around the streets huh?


ok, now its up to you to prove i ever said anything even remotely like that


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> More in exasperation.  The point isn't the Trooper, the point is the report's findings and importantly Todd's behaviour and Sarah's allowing her office to be used for personal interests.  I know that the wingnuts can't handle this but I'm stunned at the attitudes.  In the real world this message has had a huge impact.  It is not a good look.  Here, the facts don't matter to the assorted wingnuts, it's just denial and deflection.



please point to evidence to back up your assertions, other than the dem report "finding".....is there proof *for* the dem report finding.....no

just because a politician makes a finding does not make that a fact or a verdict of guilty.

nice try, you lose again, here and over there


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> thats because you dont have a clue about me
> LOL
> and i knew you were a lib from the start
> 
> ...



The bottom part of your post. That's what Jerry Falwell was basically trying to do. Prove otherwise when he wanted 9/11 to be blamed on the ACLU and Gays?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> The bottom part of your post. That's what Jerry Falwell was basically trying to do. Prove otherwise when he wanted 9/11 to be blamed on the ACLU and Gays?


what Fallwell said on that was taken WAY out of context, but even what he did say was rather stupid
and again, its your duty to find proof 
you still havent


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> what Fallwell said on that was taken WAY out of context, but even what he did say was rather stupid
> and again, its your duty to find proof
> you still havent



Find proof of what? That he didn't take it out of context?

Jeez, what the fuck would you consider this? Liberal myth? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-CAcdta_8I]YouTube - Falwell and Robertson on The 700 Club after 9/11[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Find proof of what? That he didn't take it out of context?
> 
> Jeez, what the fuck would you consider this? Liberal myth?
> 
> YouTube - Falwell and Robertson on The 700 Club after 9/11


again, what he said has been taken out of context
and what he said was stupid
what part of that dont you understand


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> again, what he said has been taken out of context
> and what he said was stupid
> what part of that dont you understand



Prove otherwise that it wasn't taken out of context?

I don't think it wasn't just stupid what he said. It was more then "stupid."


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Prove otherwise that it wasn't taken out of context?
> 
> I don't think it wasn't just stupid what he said. It was more then "stupid."


i'm the one saying it WAS taken out of context, not that it wasnt
and it was stupid because he said something that few people would understand what he was saying and didnt bother to explain himself, and he did apologize for saying it later
but i suppose his apology doesnt matter


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i'm the one saying it WAS taken out of context, not that it wasnt
> and it was stupid because he said something that few people would understand what he was saying and didnt bother to explain himself, and he did apologize for saying it later
> but i suppose his apology doesnt matter



His apology means shit when that is what he believes.

And that's what I meant, prove that it was taken out of context. 

And if he apologized, wouldn't it therefore not be taken out of context?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> His apology means shit when that is what he believes.
> 
> And that's what I meant, prove that it was taken out of context.
> 
> And if he apologized, wouldn't it therefore not be taken out of context?


it was taken out of context because you think what he said was that he was blaming gays for the attacks
and thats not what he was saying at all
but of course you and your friends will all say that was exactly what he was talking about because you dint understand the spiritual concept he was discussing


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> it was taken out of context because you think what he said was that he was blaming gays for the attacks
> and thats not what he was saying at all
> but of course you and your friends will all say that was exactly what he was talking about because you dint understand the spiritual concept he was discussing



What was he saying then Divecon, since you have studied what he said?

He blamed the ACLU and the Gays saying we deserved this.

And the "spirtual concept" eh? Do tell.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Prove otherwise that it wasn't taken out of context?
> 
> I don't think it wasn't just stupid what he said. It was more then "stupid."



how about you prove this thread which is about palin's guilt


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> What was he saying then Divecon, since you have studied what he said?
> 
> He blamed the ACLU and the Gays saying we deserved this.
> 
> And the "spirtual concept" eh? Do tell.


you wouldnt understand it


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you wouldnt understand it



And why not?

Is it because I'm a Liberal? Or my age?

Either way your generalizing and being insultive.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> And why not?
> 
> Is it because I'm a Liberal? Or my age?
> 
> Either way your generalizing and being insultive.



Hey I get both of those too, but usually the age thing comes out as "grumpy old bastard"


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Hey I get both of those too, but usually the age thing comes out as "grumpy old bastard"



 Your called a grumpy old bastard and therefore called "Out of touch."

I'm called too young and therefore called "never in touch in the first place."


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Your called a grumpy old bastard and therefore called "Out of touch."
> 
> I'm called too young and therefore called "never in touch in the first place."



You have it. Somewhere in the middle is the Golden Age!  So the Golden Agers are having a go at you.  They regret that when they were your age they were Dumbarse Class 1, so there is envy.  Now they are in their Golden Age and they look at me and they think, "grumpy old out of touch bastard".  They move from envy to fear.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> You have it. Somewhere in the middle is the Golden Age!  So the Golden Agers are having a go at you.  They regret that when they were your age they were Dumbarse Class 1, so there is envy.  Now they are in their Golden Age and they look at me and they think, "grumpy old out of touch bastard".  They move from envy to fear.



Just about right.

Plus, many people fear the "Grumpy old bastard" voting bloc since old people usually vote in great numbers.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Just about right.
> 
> Plus, many people fear the "Grumpy old bastard" voting bloc since old people usually vote in great numbers.



Exactly, but in McCain they're actually looking to vote for a Grumpy Old Bastard.

I must admit, there are times when I'm torn................


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> You have it. Somewhere in the middle is the Golden Age!  So the Golden Agers are having a go at you.  They regret that when they were your age they were Dumbarse Class 1, so there is envy.  Now they are in their Golden Age and they look at me and they think, "grumpy old out of touch bastard".  They move from envy to fear.



Ya we should listen to an Australian and a 17 year old kid. Both liberal turds that are so out of touch with the US as to be dangerous. Like I already told ya in another thread, Australia gets a vote when they over run us or become a few of our States till then worry about your Kangaroos. As for a 17 year old loud mouth, get back to us when you have done a little work and lived out side mommy and daddy's house a few years.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Exactly, but in McCain they're actually looking to vote for a Grumpy Old Bastard.
> 
> I must admit, there are times when I'm torn................



You know, there's a difference between Grumpy and Delusional when it comes to McCain.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya we should listen to an Australian and a 17 year old kid. Both liberal turds that are so out of touch with the US as to be dangerous. Like I already told ya in another thread, Australia gets a vote when they over run us or become a few of our States till then worry about your Kangaroos. As for a 17 year old loud mouth, get back to us when you have done a little work and lived out side mommy and daddy's house a few years.



Rock, all you have is personal attack.  You come across as a mean fucker, you know that?  A mean and ignorant fucker who can't address an argument but must stoop to personal attacks and xenophobia.  Now shut your fucking yap or come up with a decent argument.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya we should listen to an Australian and a 17 year old kid. Both liberal turds that are so out of touch with the US as to be dangerous. Like I already told ya in another thread, Australia gets a vote when they over run us or become a few of our States till then worry about your Kangaroos. As for a 17 year old loud mouth, get back to us when you have done a little work and lived out side mommy and daddy's house a few years.



See D? We are out of touch supposedly with the US!

Besides, the Kangaroo would be a dangerous voting bloc. They would also probably have to fight hard for their right to vote. 

And you know, you assume I have a mother and father. What if I didn't? I do, but your generalizing and generalizing is wrong. 

Just because you were a naive fuck when you were 17, doesn't mean I am.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> And why not?
> 
> Is it because I'm a Liberal? Or my age?
> 
> Either way your generalizing and being insultive.


neither


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> neither



Care to explain why I wouldn't then?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> See D? We are out of touch supposedly with the US!
> 
> Besides, the Kangaroo would be a dangerous voting bloc. They would also probably have to fight hard for their right to vote.
> 
> ...



Sorry to burst YOUR generalizing but I had already been in the army and on my own by the time I was 17. But hey so much for YOU generalizing, ehh? I joined a month after I turned 17.

Remind us big boy? How much have YOU done, except live in Mommy and Daddy's house, eat their food and spend their money?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Care to explain why I wouldn't then?


nope, because you wouoldnt understand the explaination either


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sorry to burst YOUR generalizing but I had already been in the army and on my own by the time I was 17. But hey so much for YOU generalizing, ehh? I joined a month after I turned 17.
> 
> Remind us big boy? How much have YOU done, except live in Mommy and Daddy's house, eat their food and spend their money?



We've been over this, you don't have to be in the Army to know about Life.

Besides, I never said what you were naive about so I wasn't generalizing.

I've had a job but I doubt you care about that.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sorry to burst YOUR generalizing but I had already been in the army and on my own by the time I was 17. But hey so much for YOU generalizing, ehh? I joined a month after I turned 17.
> 
> Remind us big boy? How much have YOU done, except live in Mommy and Daddy's house, eat their food and spend their money?



You were institutionalised at 17 and you're bragging about it?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> We've been over this, you don't have to be in the Army to know about Life.
> 
> Besides, I never said what you were naive about so I wasn't generalizing.
> 
> I've had a job but I doubt you care about that.



Ya remind how you pay for your food, pay for your room and board, have to run your own life, etc etc. I had a job when I was 14, did not make me any smarter then any other 14 year old. Made me a little more dependable but not more knowledgable or able to understand the concept of self support or "on your own".

Go ahead show us how you have really been running everything and have a clue how that works.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> You were institutionalised at 17 and you're bragging about it?



Figures the NEW ZEALANDER would make a disparaging comment about the Military.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Figures the NEW ZEALANDER would make a disparaging comment about the Military.



No, you don't get it.  In the military you get told what to do.  You were 17, you couldn't wipe your nose unless you received an order.  But you want to tell Robert that you were superior at that age.  You had to make no personal decisions, they were made for you.  You are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  Bad luck for you.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya remind how you pay for your food, pay for your room and board, have to run your own life, etc etc. I had a job when I was 14, did not make me any smarter then any other 14 year old. Made me a little more dependable but not more knowledgable or able to understand the concept of self support or "on your own".
> 
> Go ahead show us how you have really been running everything and have a clue how that works.



Where does it say I have to live by myself, be working/paying for everything and such to be able to research and understand politics?

The World Wide Web has anything anyone wants to know. You just have to make sure it's credible by source checking,etc.

But I guess you discount that since you probably believe I just go on Left wing fringe sites.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> No, you don't get it.  In the military you get told what to do.  You were 17, you couldn't wipe your nose unless you received an order.  But you want to tell Robert that you were superior at that age.  You had to make no personal decisions, they were made for you.  You are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  Bad luck for you.



Ya you live that lie. Go ahead and try being in the army and just being an ignorant sot with no decisions or such. Tells me what a moron YOU are.

After basic training no one wakes you up, no one tells you where to be. What a load of HORSE SHIT. Maybe they teach Australian troops to be mindless drones, but I doubt that.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> No, you don't get it.  In the military you get told what to do.  You were 17, you couldn't wipe your nose unless you received an order.  But you want to tell Robert that you were superior at that age.  You had to make no personal decisions, they were made for you.  You are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  Bad luck for you.



That is true that in the Military for the most part you follow orders given by commanding officers or you get punished/thrown out.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Where does it say I have to live by myself, be working/paying for everything and such to be able to research and understand politics?
> 
> The World Wide Web has anything anyone wants to know. You just have to make sure it's credible by source checking,etc.
> 
> But I guess you discount that since you probably believe I just go on Left wing fringe sites.



You have NO life experience to put to the test of the politics you claim to support. But then you would know that if you were not a know it all 17 year old High school student.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You have NO life experience to put to the test of the politics you claim to support. But then you would know that if you were not a know it all 17 year old High school student.



I don't believe I know everything, nobody does.

However, I believe I am knowledgable in the area of Politics at the very least, which you don't believe.

And I have Life experience at the age of 17, just not the same as you perhaps or the things I'll be doing later on in life. It's ignorant to say I've done nothing in my age by the age of 17.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 11, 2008)

Yurt said:


> please point to evidence to back up your assertions, other than the dem report "finding".....is there proof *for* the dem report finding.....no
> 
> just because a politician makes a finding does not make that a fact or a verdict of guilty.
> 
> nice try, you lose again, here and over there


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya you live that lie. Go ahead and try being in the army and just being an ignorant sot with no decisions or such. Tells me what a moron YOU are.
> 
> After basic training no one wakes you up, no one tells you where to be. What a load of HORSE SHIT. Maybe they teach Australian troops to be mindless drones, but I doubt that.



No way would I go near any military Rock. Okay for some, not for me.  

How old were you when you were in basic training?

If it was 17 then you made my point.  

And outside of basic, do you get to do what you like?  Do you make your own strategic and tactical decisions?  Or do you follow orders?  Does the miliary operate on individual decision-making, do you sort of huddle together and have a collective discussion on what you should do?  Or do you just go ahead and do your own thing?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Where does it say I have to live by myself, be working/paying for everything and such to be able to research and understand politics?
> 
> The World Wide Web has anything anyone wants to know. You just have to make sure it's credible by source checking,etc.
> 
> But I guess you discount that since you probably believe I just go on Left wing fringe sites.



To actuallly KNOW anything for yourself, you have to go with personal experience.  Curently, you're living in someone elses houses, spending someone elses money, and you have no worries.  They're required to take care of you til you're 18.  Odds are pretty good they'll take care of you after you're 18, and until you're living on your own.

When you're actually living on your own, fending for yourself, and don't have other people to rely on, things look an awful lot different.  When someone starts dipping in your pocket to pay for someone elses cost of living who's simply sitting on their ass doing nothing but collecting a fat unearned check, again, things are going to look a lot different.. 

 Wait til you actually have to make a *choice* between food and gas because there's even MORE money being yanked out of your paycheck to cover someone elses health insurance, someone elses rent payment, someone elses gambling habit (Yes, a very large majority of people on welfare have gambling problems - guess who pays for them?), etc..

Eventually, you're going to end up downright pissed off and change your entire way of thinking, and it's going to have nothing to do with any links you can find on the internet.

Right now, you have ZERO worries - your ass is covered - by someone ELSE.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> No way would I go near any military Rock. Okay for some, not for me.
> 
> How old were you when you were in basic training?
> 
> ...



If everyone goes ahead and does their own thing, I wouldn't want to be in that Military. 

Witty Quotes Haven - Army Quotes


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I don't believe I know everything, nobody does.
> 
> However, I believe I am knowledgable in the area of Politics at the very least, which you don't believe.
> 
> And I have Life experience at the age of 17, just not the same as you perhaps or the things I'll be doing later on in life. It's ignorant to say I've done nothing in my age by the age of 17.


you do act like you know everything at times

that is the perception

and you are to be aplauded for your interest in politics, even though i disagree with your political standards


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> That is true that in the Military for the most part you follow orders given by commanding officers or you get punished/thrown out.



Little boy, No one wakes your ass up, no one tells you to get dressed, no one washes your cloths for you, no one ensures you get to work on time, no one buys your cloths and materials you need to live, Mommy and Daddy are not there to help you out when you skip class.

The list is so endless as to be beyond your pitiful little understanding as well as the MORON from Australia.

Ohh ya, if you DON"T do those things the ARMY WILL punish you though. And I do mean real punishment not just grounding you for a few days.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> To actuallly KNOW anything for yourself, you have to go with personal experience.  Curently, you're living in someone elses houses, spending someone elses money, and you have no worries.  They're required to take care of you til you're 18.  Odds are pretty good they'll take care of you after you're 18, and until you're living on your own.
> 
> When you're actually living on your own, fending for yourself, and don't have other people to rely on, things look an awful lot different.  When someone starts dipping in your pocket to pay for someone elses cost of living who's simply sitting on their ass doing nothing but collecting a fat unearned check, again, things are going to look a lot different..
> 
> ...



Well I know your refering to Democrats when you say this, I never seen you say one negative thing about Republicans on here.

And what if the current economic situation lets say affects my parents who work? Wouldn't that therefore affect me? Wouldn't that therefore piss me off?

To say I'm not affected about what happens to my parents is ignorant. You may mistake me for some punk kid who doesn't give a damn about how his parents and just care that they are paying, but I'm not.

Oh, and everyone on Welfare aren't on it because they are lazy. That's just being ignorant right there too.

When I go through Life and I stay a Liberal; I'm sure you'll call me a idiot and fool. But guess what? I don't care. I'll be surely old enough to make my own decisions, if it hurts me then guess what? It hurts me.

Though I love your veiled attempt at attacking Democrats while trying to show the "facts of life."

Guess what? I already been affected by Government policies my own life. A great example? School and education!

Do you know how bad education has gotten in this country since No Child Left Behind? If you have a high schooler, you might. Otherwise? You'd be ignorant of the situation.

Because according to you, I haven't lived life so I don't know anything about what you said about. So therefore, since your not in High school at the moment you don't know anything that is going on.

No Child Left Behind was Republican Made, Republican passed, and Republican Implemented.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you do act like you know everything at times
> 
> that is the perception
> 
> and you are to be aplauded for your interest in politics, even though i disagree with your political standards



When people spew ignorance, I call them out on it.

Besides, perception and truth are two different things isn't it?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Little boy, No one wakes your ass up, no one tells you to get dressed, no one washes your cloths for you, no one ensures you get to work on time, no one buys your cloths and materials you need to live, Mommy and Daddy are not there to help you out when you skip class.
> 
> The list is so endless as to be beyond your pitiful little understanding as well as the MORON from Australia.
> 
> Ohh ya, if you DON"T do those things the ARMY WILL punish you though. And I do mean real punishment not just grounding you for a few days.



I already said the Army would punish you if you disobey orders or not do the things your suppose to. You missed that in your blinded hate for you.

I wake myself up, I dress myself without anyone to tell me, I do laundry and can cook, I take a bus to school.

Only things you have me on is food, clothes, and shelter. But that shouldn't count against me since I'm still in high school.

Really don't have time to get a full time job when your in school eight hours a day you know?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I already said the Army would punish you if you disobey orders or not do the things your suppose to. You missed that in your blinded hate for you.
> 
> I wake myself up, I dress myself without anyone to tell me, I do laundry and can cook, I take a bus to school.
> 
> ...



Ohh I have you on a lot more than that. AND that is the point. You do not even realize the things you do not know. The things you don't have to do or worry about.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Well I know your refering to Democrats when you say this, I never seen you say one negative thing about Republicans on here.
> 
> And what if the current economic situation lets say affects my parents who work? Wouldn't that therefore affect me? Wouldn't that therefore piss me off?
> 
> ...



You're talking in circles, and you haven't made a valid point yet.  When it comes right down to it, and you strip everything away, you're still living off someone elses dime without a care in the world - therefore, you have ZERO real life experience.  You have ZERO real life responsibility. 

How much of your housing costs do you pay?
How much of your food costs do you pay?
How much of your utility costs do you pay?
How much of your transportation costs do you pay?
How much of your housing insurance do you pay?
How much of your health insurance do you pay?
How much of your clothing costs do you pay?
How much of your house maintenance costs do you pay?
How much of your automobile maintenance costs do you pay?

That's only about half of the "daily life" list..

Oh, and I made no reference to "democrats" - I don't paint with that particular brand of brush - I referenced YOU specifically, based on what YOU have said in this thread.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I already said the Army would punish you if you disobey orders or not do the things your suppose to. You missed that in your blinded hate for you.
> 
> I wake myself up, I dress myself without anyone to tell me, I do laundry and can cook, I take a bus to school.
> 
> ...



They now have 8 periods in high school, wow didn't realize that? Are you sure your not a drop out? LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> When people spew ignorance, I call them out on it.
> 
> Besides, perception and truth are two different things isn't it?


the perception in most cases, it the truth
since i'm not the only one that sees it

and nice how you completely overlooked the complement and went instead to snark


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

jreeves said:


> They now have 8 periods in high school, wow didn't realize that? Are you sure your not a drop out? LOL



Well school starts at 7:30 and ends at 2. That's 6 and a half hours.

You have to take in the fact I have to get up to get ready for a bus and then walk home after getting off the bus.

I count that as it takes time out of my day. That's also not counting stuff after school like Debate,etc.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2008)

jreeves said:


> They now have 8 periods in high school, wow didn't realize that? Are you sure your not a drop out? LOL



8 hours of public High school is not likely. Maybe he is including extra things he does that keeps him at school.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> the perception in most cases, it the truth
> since i'm not the only one that sees it
> 
> and nice how you completely overlooked the complement and went instead to snark



No, perception is opinion. I could say McCain is racist, doesn't make it true now does it?

Most of the REPUBLICANS and CONs on this board see me as a know it all because I disagree with them. Most of the Democrats and Liberals don't see me as a know it all.

I didn't overlook the compliment, you know I'm happy that you do believe that as you stated it earlier.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Well school starts at 7:30 and ends at 2. That's 6 and a half hours.
> 
> You have to take in the fact I have to get up to get ready for a bus and then walk home after getting off the bus.
> 
> I count that as it takes time out of my day. That's also not counting stuff after school like Debate,etc.



Debate, huh?  LOL!  So far, you do an awful lot of making excuses and whining, rather than just admitting you really don't know anything about "life", except what you see outside your kitchen window, and on the bus ride to school.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> You're talking in circles, and you haven't made a valid point yet.  When it comes right down to it, and you strip everything away, you're still living off someone elses dime without a care in the world - therefore, you have ZERO real life experience.  You have ZERO real life responsibility.
> 
> How much of your housing costs do you pay?
> How much of your food costs do you pay?
> ...



I already said I don't pay for those sorts of thing, your blinded by the fact "Omgz, I get to go nuts on him over this."

You made references to Democrats by policy and you know it. You believe they take money out of everyone's pocket and give it to the poor. Welfare isn't generally a Republican policy and you damn well know it.

Don't play ignorance.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 8 hours of public High school is not likely. Maybe he is including extra things he does that keeps him at school.



Exactly

Well like for example, I got out of Debate at 4 pm the other day.

That be 7:30 to 4. That's 8 and a half hours right there.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Debate, huh?  LOL!  So far, you do an awful lot of making excuses and whining, rather than just admitting you really don't know anything about "life", except what you see outside your kitchen window, and on the bus ride to school.



I know about "life" thanks. I just don't pay for any of the stuff you named yet or have responsibility for it.

And you laugh at me for being involved with Debate?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I already said I don't pay for those sorts of thing, your blinded by the fact "Omgz, I get to go nuts on him over this."
> 
> You made references to Democrats by policy and you know it. You believe they take money out of everyone's pocket and give it to the poor. Welfare isn't generally a Republican policy and you damn well know it.
> 
> Don't play ignorance.



I made reference specifically to YOU - you don't get to tell ME who I'm talking about.

If you don't pay for those "sorts of things", what exactly is your "real life experience" that's going to save your ass when you get slapped in the head by good old fashioned LIFE?

You're 17 and you don't even have a job NOW, and you go to school for a lousy 7.5 hours a day.  You merely said you "had" a job once - didn't/couldn't keep it?  Why?  Because it got in the way of something else?  Too bad.  That's LIFE.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I know about "life" thanks. I just don't pay for any of the stuff you named yet or have responsibility for it.
> 
> And you laugh at me for being involved with Debate?



I have a girl like you working for me.  Talked exactly the same as you do.. No worries.. Just school.. La de dah... No responsiblities whatsoever.

Know what? Shhe got into a car accident, and her life is currently fucked because she assumed everyone else would always take care of her..  She's $8k in debt to the insurance company who's suing her, shes over $5k in debt to the "FRIEND" she had in the car with her due to what he claims as "lost wages", she's $65k in debt to the owers of the other car for medical bills and lost wages, she's $4k in debt to the hospital and ambulance companies herself, then there's the $10k she still owed on her car..  Mommy and daddy can't save her ass on that one - she's 20 years old.  They're coming after HER.

She changed her tune REAL quick...Doesn't talk too high & mighty anymore...

Just remember - Over night, your entire life can change...


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> I made reference specifically to YOU - you don't get to tell ME who I'm talking about.
> 
> If you don't pay for those "sorts of things", what exactly is your "real life experience" that's going to save your ass when you get slapped in the head by good old fashioned LIFE?
> 
> You're 17 and you don't even have a job NOW, a1nd you go to school for a lousy 7.5 hours a day.  You merely said you "had" a job once - didn't/couldn't keep it?  Why?  Because it got in the way of something else?  Too bad.  That's LIFE.



Hello did I say Democrats in general? I said POLICY. Anyone home up there in that thing you call a brain?

For someone who likes to think they are superior because of my age, you certainly don't seem to have a 100% grasp on the English language.

No one is fully prepared for life when they go in. I never said I was fully prepared, I'm just saying I'm not fully ignorant either like most of you are saying.

I have a job currently as well, the same one that I kept. So your whole last paragraph really makes no sense. Since you don't know me personally, assuming isn't exactly the correct thing to do anyway.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> I have a girl like you working for me.  Talked exactly the same as you do.. No worries.. Just school.. La de dah... No responsiblities whatsoever.
> 
> Know what? Shhe got into a car accident, and her life is currently fucked because she assumed everyone else would always take care of her..  She's $8k in debt to the insurance company who's suing her, shes over $5k in debt to the "FRIEND" she had in the car with her due to what he claims as "lost wages", she's $65k in debt to the owers of the other car for medical bills and lost wages, she's $4k in debt to the hospital and ambulance companies herself, then there's the $10k she still owed on her car..  Mommy and daddy can't save her ass on that one - she's 20 years old.  They're coming after HER.
> 
> She changed her tune REAL quick...Doesn't talk to high & mighty anymore...



Mmm, you believe I don't worry about the future. Once again you assume.

You don't think I've heard similar stories to this? You don't think I worry something like this could ever happen to me?

Life sucks some if not most of the time, that's a fact really. Well of course unless your rich and everything is handed to you your whole life by Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Sawwah already abusing power and finding loopholes around laws. Quite the Republican Maverick she is.



Check out these Obama websites plz 

Obama Crimes

http://www.plnewsforum.com/index.php/forums/viewthread/41216/

The Corner on National Review Online

Newsmax magazine: President Obama and the Coming Stock Market Crash

O'S DANGEROUS PALS - New York Post

Newsmax.com &#8211; Obama Wants NRA Ads Banned


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> I have a girl like you working for me.  Talked exactly the same as you do.. No worries.. Just school.. La de dah... No responsiblities whatsoever.
> 
> Know what? Shhe got into a car accident, and her life is currently fucked because she assumed everyone else would always take care of her..  She's $8k in debt to the insurance company who's suing her, shes over $5k in debt to the "FRIEND" she had in the car with her due to what he claims as "lost wages", she's $65k in debt to the owers of the other car for medical bills and lost wages, she's $4k in debt to the hospital and ambulance companies herself, then there's the $10k she still owed on her car..  Mommy and daddy can't save her ass on that one - she's 20 years old.  They're coming after HER.
> 
> ...


DAMN, thats a harsh way to have reality hit you


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Hello did I say Democrats in general? I said POLICY. Anyone home up there in that thing you call a brain?
> 
> For someone who likes to think they are superior because of my age, you certainly don't seem to have a 100% grasp on the English language.
> 
> ...



Actually, smartypants, you DID say Democrats - these are your words: 





> Well I know your refering to Democrats when you say this, I never seen you say one negative thing about Republicans on here.



You also said 





> I've *had* a job but I doubt you care about that.



Your words; not mine.  Looks like you're chasing your own tail again...


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> DAMN, thats a harsh way to have reality hit you



Yeah.. She was the one with the "Bros before Hoes" Obama tshirt..  Couldn't tell her a damn thing either..  "Republicans are MEAN!  You can't talk to them - all they do is yell!"  and "Some people just can't handle working full time jobs with school - it doesn't mean...blah blah blah".


----------



## Modbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Actually, smartypants, you DID say Democrats - these are your words:
> 
> You also said
> 
> Your words; not mine.  Looks like you're chasing your own tail again...



Those are my words. Because as I stated, your saying Democrats because those are their policies. I haven't met a Republican yet who believes in Welfare in life or on this board.

I've had a job. I have had a job. 

Example sentence: I've had a job for a year now.

Doesn't mean I lost it. Looks like your just trying to come off as superior to me again.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

20 years old, $90k in debt OVER NIGHT.  Plus school loans - in her second year of college.. worked only part time cuz she went to school 3 days a week.. Now scratching, trying to fight wage garnishments, work 2 jobs, and still go to school, because if she misses any more, they'll take away her loans..


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> I have a girl like you working for me.  Talked exactly the same as you do.. No worries.. Just school.. La de dah... No responsiblities whatsoever.
> 
> Know what? Shhe got into a car accident, and her life is currently fucked because she assumed everyone else would always take care of her..  She's $8k in debt to the insurance company who's suing her, shes over $5k in debt to the "FRIEND" she had in the car with her due to what he claims as "lost wages", she's $65k in debt to the owers of the other car for medical bills and lost wages, she's $4k in debt to the hospital and ambulance companies herself, then there's the $10k she still owed on her car..  Mommy and daddy can't save her ass on that one - she's 20 years old.  They're coming after HER.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good reason to have a single payer healthcare system.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> 20 years old, $90k in debt OVER NIGHT.  Plus school loans - in her second year of college.. worked only part time cuz she went to school 3 days a week.. Now scratching, trying to fight wage garnishments, work 2 jobs, and still go to school, because if she misses any more, they'll take away her loans..



And I feel sorry for her because she'll be working a long time to get that paid off. I never said Life didn't suck and that the things that go on in it didn't suck.

It's a shame that such things can occur in this country and do occur on a daily basis.

And I'm willing to bet she has credit cards and will be paying those off too for forever and a day? Or she is only one of those types who don't believe in Credit Cards.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Those are my words. Because as I stated, your saying Democrats because those are their policies. I haven't met a Republican yet who believes in Welfare in life or on this board.
> 
> I've had a job. I have had a job.
> 
> ...




Looks like you're scratching to save face again.  I didn't use the word Democrats ONCE - You did.. Then when I said I don't paint with a brush that large, you suddenly said you didn't say Democrats, you said POLICY...

Nice spin on the job thing as well.. IF you have one, it entails you sitting at your computer getting paid by your parents to keep your room clean and do your homework, because you're never NOT here...and I don't think that any REAL job you have is condusive to sitting on the internet all day and night...  

But, you clearly didn't say you HAVE A JOB - You specifically yold RGS you HAD a job.  Biiiiiig difference in this conversation, and you know it.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

hello....

can someone point out the evidence against palin....you know evidence, not opinion


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> hello....
> 
> can someone point out the evidence against palin....you know evidence, not opinion



There's this thing called google.

Maybe you should try it sometime.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UojMnCgqVA]YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Looks like you're scratching to save face again.  I didn't use the word Democrats ONCE - You did.. Then when I said I don't paint with a brush that large, you suddenly said you didn't say Democrats, you said POLICY...
> 
> Nice spin on the job thing as well.. IF you have one, it entails you sitting at your computer getting paid by your parents to keep your room clean and do your homework, because you're never NOT here...and I don't think that any REAL job you have is condusive to sitting on the internet all day and night...
> 
> But, you clearly didn't say you HAVE A JOB - You specifically yold RGS you HAD a job.  Biiiiiig difference in this conversation, and you know it.



What do you think I've means? I *HAVE*

I have a job, and I am not here plenty of the time. Just because it's not a full time job doesn't mean it's not a job.

But once again, your assuming which is something you tend to do often.

Well you were refering to Democrats BECAUSE of the Policy. You ignore the fact you specifically brought up Welfare for example. I'm willing to bet that Welfare is not a Republican policy. So therefore, you were refering to Democrats AND their policy.

Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Modbert said:


> What do you think I've means? I *HAVE*
> 
> I have a job, and I am not here plenty of the time. Just because it's not a full time job doesn't mean it's not a job.
> 
> ...



I've means "I have".  Put that with the rest of your sentenced, and you have "I have had a job." which is exactly what you said.  Have had being past tense.

Your real life experience doesn't even measure up to that of a 20-year old still living at home..  The only thing yours comes even remotely close to is other high school kids, which is bunk.

Does THAT clear it up for YOU?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> There's this thing called google.
> 
> Maybe you should try it sometime.
> 
> YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca



Heaven forbid someone actually try to get this thread on topic without you being a smartass about it. Idjit.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> 20 years old, $90k in debt OVER NIGHT.  Plus school loans - in her second year of college.. worked only part time cuz she went to school 3 days a week.. Now scratching, trying to fight wage garnishments, work 2 jobs, and still go to school, because if she misses any more, they'll take away her loans..


didnt she have car insurance?
or was that something she "forgot" to pay for


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Heaven forbid someone actually try to get this thread on topic without you being a smartass about it. Idjit.



Insults are all you have?

Try to stay on topic.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 12, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Report: Palin abused power, broke no laws in trooper case - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Sawwah already abusing power and finding loopholes around laws. Quite the Republican Maverick she is.



ROFL... She didn't abuse power.  What you're referring to is a subjective conclusion drawn by political opposition at a critical period in a hotly contested election, in which Governor Palin is running.  

If you'd care to discuss the facts in the case and post your reasoning why you believe it was an abuse of power, then we can do that... but don't try to advertise a lie as something other than that...  to do that would make YOU a liar.  

Now BRING IT THE HELL ON Sis...


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> didnt she have car insurance?
> or was that something she "forgot" to pay for



Ah yeah.. That was something she "forgot" to get altogether...  Needless to say, it's a bitch to get to work and school without a drivers license...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Ah yeah.. That was something she "forgot" to get altogether...  Needless to say, it's a bitch to get to work and school without a drivers license...


has she woken up yet?
or does she still blame everyone else for her problems?


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> ROFL... She didn't abuse power.  What you're referring to is a subjective conclusion drawn by political opposition at a critical period in a hotly contested election, in which Governor Palin is running.
> 
> If you'd care to discuss the facts in the case and post your reasoning why you believe it was an abuse of power, then we can do that... but don't try to advertise a lie as something other than that...  to do that would make YOU a liar.
> 
> Now BRING IT THE HELL ON Sis...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UojMnCgqVA]YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca[/ame]


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> has she woken up yet?
> or does she still blame everyone else for her problems?



Still blames a bit, but is waking up awfully fast because all the people she owes money to really aren't interested in excuses - just cash.

Her "friend" is raking, her tho.. There's no way he lost $5k in wages in 2 months working part time as a cook at a fast food joint.. So she's blaming $5k of her problems on him.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca



I'm familiar with the case... no did you have some specific evidence wherein you would assert that specific as an abuse of power?

and FTR: A URL is not specific evidence...


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Palin used the office of the governor for a personal vendetta. That is a violation of Alaskan ethics law. Pretty simple really.

The committee that released the report was made up of 10 Repubicans and 4 Democrats. Nothing partisan about it.

The prosecutor Steve Branchflower has 28 years of experience and a stellar reputation.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> I'm familiar with the case... no did you have somet specific evidence wherein you would assert that specific as an abuse of power?
> 
> and FTR: A URL is not specific evidence...



Gee, maybe if you watched the video, you would hear the audiotape they played of a Palin staff member trying to shakedown public safety. 

Naaa, that would require an open mind.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Palin used the office of the governor for a personal vendetta.




Sorry... your conclusions are also NOT specific evidence of Governor Palin abusing the power of her office...  Care to try again?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Gee, maybe if you watched the video, you would hear the audiotape they played of a Palin staff member trying to shakedown public safety.
> 
> Naaa, that would require an open mind.



Let's see, a governor of a state demanding that one of the employees of the very branch at the head of which she serves be removed from state employment because of her direct knowledge of malfeseance which violates the standards which SHE determines as the head of that branch?  Now do I have that right?  Or is Governor Palin NOT the head of the Executive Branch of the State of Alaska and is the Alaska Highway Patrol NOT a function of the Executive Branch and is the individual that Governor Palin demanding being fired NOT a member of the Alska Highway Patrol; and a member with a record of service which stands well below that which Governor Palin required?

Correct me where you 'feel' I'm wrong...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL.. It's amazing how fast the converstation with a leftist dries up when they're denied platitudes, rumors and outright lies...


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> There's this thing called google.
> 
> Maybe you should try it sometime.
> 
> YouTube - KTVA, Local CBS Affiliate, Reports On Palin Trooper-Gate Sca



the facts of her guilt are so easy all you have to do is point me to a search engine....

to hard for you to point out though ..... bad boy

edit:

dude, bring more than video for your evidence....LOL


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> Let's see, a governor of a state demanding that one of the employees of the very branch at the head of which she serves be removed from state employment because of her direct knowledge of malfeseance which violates the standards which SHE determines as the head of that branch?  Now do I have that right?  Or is Governor Palin NOT the head of the Executive Branch of the State of Alaska and is the Alaska Highway Patrol NOT a function of the Executive Branch and is the individual that Governor Palin demanding being fired NOT a member of the Alska Highway Patrol; and a member with a record of service which stands well below that which Governor Palin required?
> 
> Correct me where you 'feel' I'm wrong...



You are wrong.

Palin was investigated by a panel of 10 Republicans and 4 Democrats who decided that she violated Alaskan ethics law by using her office for a personal vendetta against her ex son in law. She was even warned 5 years earlier by a judge to stop harassing Trooper Wooten. Then she fired a 35 year employee because he wouldn't play ball with her vendetta.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Palin was investigated by a panel of 10 Republicans and 4 Democrats who *decided *that she violated Alaskan ethics law by using her office for a personal vendetta against her ex son in law. She was even warned 5 years earlier by a judge to stop harassing Trooper Wooten. Then she fired a 35 year employee because he wouldn't play ball with her vendetta.



wrong genius...the report is authored by obammmy's boy....

if you read the report genius...she violated NO LAW....

next


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> wrong genius...the report is authored by obammmy's boy....
> 
> if you read the report genius...she violated NO LAW....
> 
> next



Funniest post of the year!

Steve Branchwater authored the report, and he is a 28 veteran prosecutor with a stellar reputation.

Just keep repeating the lies though. 

You will end up in hell yet!


----------



## del (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Funniest post of the year!
> 
> Steve Branchwater authored the report, and he is a 28 veteran prosecutor with a stellar reputation.
> 
> ...



against all odds, you get even more stupid.
you should be on display at the museum of natural history.

kirkopithicus, the missing link between man and moron.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Funniest post of the year!
> 
> Steve Branchwater authored the report, and he is a 28 veteran prosecutor with a stellar reputation.
> 
> ...



provide me with one fact

just one


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Funniest post of the year!
> 
> Steve Branchwater authored the report, and he is a 28 veteran prosecutor with a stellar reputation.
> 
> ...



and btw, fuck you for the insults....

just wanted the honest debate kept out in case the mods cut this


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Funniest post of the year!
> 
> *Steve Branchwater* authored the report, and he is a 28 veteran prosecutor with a stellar reputation.
> 
> ...


 WHO??????
you don't even know who the guy was and your trying to claim some expertise?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Palin was investigated by a panel of 10 Republicans and 4 Democrats who decided that she violated Alaskan ethics law by using her office for a personal vendetta against her ex son in law. She was even warned 5 years earlier by a judge to stop harassing Trooper Wooten. Then she fired a 35 year employee because he wouldn't play ball with her vendetta.



Huh.... I don't think I'm on the record as having denied any of that drivel...

So how I might be wrong with regard to any of it is known only to you.

I simply stated that the 'report' is a subjective conclusion by politicla partisans... and you informing us that a majority are 'republicans' is IRRELEVANT... Gov. Palin has routed the GOP in Alaska and she is hated by the GOP insiders as much IF NOT WORSE than she is the DEMOCRATS.

Beyond that, the conclusion rests upon specious reasoning... now either you have SPECIFIC EVIDENCE WHEREIN GOVERNOR PALIN CAN BE SHOWN ABUSING HER POWER OR YOU DO NOT... and Chris... it's looking more and more, with each passing post that you have ZIP in terms of evidence.

Now if meaningless platitudes and parroting talking points were specific evidence... MAN!  You'd really be set... sadly (for you) such is just the means by which leftist distract and evade, thus are worthless to anyone but the fleeing leftists... (that's you).


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> hello....
> 
> can someone point out the evidence against palin....you know evidence, not opinion



It's in the report.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> ROFL... She didn't abuse power.  What you're referring to is a subjective conclusion drawn by political opposition at a critical period in a hotly contested election, in which Governor Palin is running.
> 
> If you'd care to discuss the facts in the case and post your reasoning why you believe it was an abuse of power, then we can do that... but don't try to advertise a lie as something other than that...  to do that would make YOU a liar.
> 
> Now BRING IT THE HELL ON Sis...



Did you read the report?  First finding - broke the law.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> wrong genius...the report is authored by obammmy's boy....
> 
> if you read the report genius...she violated NO LAW....
> 
> next



Then why is finding 1 that she broke the law?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> provide me with one fact
> 
> just one



They're in the report starting at p. 48.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> Huh.... I don't think I'm on the record as having denied any of that drivel...
> 
> So how I might be wrong with regard to any of it is known only to you.
> 
> ...



The report is from an independent investigator.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Then why is finding 1 that she broke the law?


good question
might want to ask branchflower why he contradicted himself


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> good question
> might want to ask branchflower why he contradicted himself



Where did he do that?

As an aside - if all our efforts - beyond "typing" DC   - in analysing this report, just the members here at USMB, were put together I reckon we could just about - if it were a collective and objective process - get it published in the Harvard Law Review.

Yes I'm exaggerating but my point is that there has been so much analysis of the report that I'm thinking right now it must be the most scrutinised document in the world


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Where did he do that?
> 
> As an aside - if all our efforts - beyond "typing" DC   - in analysing this report, just the members here at USMB, were put together I reckon we could just about - if it were a collective and objective process - get it published in the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> Yes I'm exaggerating but my point is that there has been so much analysis of the report that I'm thinking right now it must be the most scrutinised document in the world


in the report he said Palin broke no laws
go figure


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> in the report he said Palin broke no laws
> go figure



That's not what he said.

Keep lying though.

It's very entertaining.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> in the report he said Palin broke no laws
> go figure



One can abuse their power and not break any laws.

It's called no law being there for such a thing in the first place or loopholes.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> in the report he said Palin broke no laws
> go figure



Page 8 (heck I'm even memorising page numbers).


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Page 8 (heck I'm even memorising page numbers).


i've read it
but he also stated in another place she broke no laws


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Modbert said:


> One can abuse their power and not break any laws.
> 
> It's called no law being there for such a thing in the first place or loopholes.


granted, that is possible
and if so, that ends it, right?


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i've read it
> but he also stated in another place she broke no laws



You haven't read it, and that's not what it said.

Keep trying though. 

It is entertaining.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> granted, that is possible
> and if so, that ends it, right?



She abused her power, you don't mind that?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i've read it
> but he also stated in another place she broke no laws



He said she broke now laws relative to the State Trooper and Monegan I think it was.  Finding number 3.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> He said she broke now laws relative to the State Trooper and Monegan I think it was.  Finding number 3.



Wrong.

She broke now laws with respect to the firing of Monegan. She violated the ethics law by trying to get Trooper Wooten fired. 

Keep lying. It makes Republicans look desperate.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> He said she broke now laws relative to the State Trooper and Monegan I think it was. Finding number 3.


 


Chris said:


> Wrong.
> 
> She broke now laws with respect to the firing of Monegan. She violated the ethics law by trying to get Trooper Wooten fired.
> 
> Keep lying. It makes Republicans look desperate.


 and you wonder why people think you are a nut

this is why


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and you wonder why people think you are a nut
> 
> this is why



Keep up the lying.

It is helping us greatly.

http://www.electoral-vote.com/


----------



## del (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Wrong.
> 
> She broke now laws with respect to the firing of Monegan. She violated the ethics law by trying to get Trooper Wooten fired.
> 
> Keep lying. It makes Republicans look desperate.



keep typing; it makes that whole thousand chimpanzees w/typewriters coming up with Shakespeare scenario look plausible.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Keep up the lying.
> 
> It is helping us greatly.
> 
> Electoral-vote.com: President, Senate, House Updated Daily


you are the liar


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya remind how you pay for your food, pay for your room and board, have to run your own life, etc etc. I had a job when I was 14, did not make me any smarter then any other 14 year old. Made me a little more dependable but not more knowledgable or able to understand the concept of self support or "on your own".
> 
> Go ahead show us how you have really been running everything and have a clue how that works.


So you've been cared for from cradle to grave, that's funny. Did you make it to the mess hall for every meal?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> I have a girl like you working for me.  Talked exactly the same as you do.. No worries.. Just school.. La de dah... No responsiblities whatsoever.
> 
> Know what? Shhe got into a car accident, and her life is currently fucked because she assumed everyone else would always take care of her..  She's $8k in debt to the insurance company who's suing her, shes over $5k in debt to the "FRIEND" she had in the car with her due to what he claims as "lost wages", she's $65k in debt to the owers of the other car for medical bills and lost wages, she's $4k in debt to the hospital and ambulance companies herself, then there's the $10k she still owed on her car..  Mommy and daddy can't save her ass on that one - she's 20 years old.  They're coming after HER.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but this made me laugh. 

Not what happened to her, but the fact that it ruined her outlook of life and now it sounds like she's whipped and bitter. Is this how Republicans are born?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I don't know why, but this made me laugh.
> 
> Not what happened to her, but the fact that it ruined her outlook of life and now it sounds like she's whipped and bitter. Is this how Republicans are born?


no, democrats


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> He said she broke now laws relative to the State Trooper and Monegan I think it was.  Finding number 3.



Ahh now Kirk thinks You are a Republican. Could he be any stupider?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> So you've been cared for from cradle to grave, that's funny. Did you make it to the mess hall for every meal?



You are a fucking MORON. Beyond stupid, YOU have no brains that actually function. I do not know if you were born this way, taught by your parents to be the most ignorant bitch on the planet or if you had some accident and they drained out of your ears or something.

I suggest you get off your FAT LAZY ass and join the Marine Corps or the Army and then come back and tell us all about how well you are taken care of you dumb fucking idiot. Try it with a family you moron.

Remind us how you were cared for and taken care of night and day for the entire time you were in. Then tell us again how after earning retirement based on the work contract you agreed to you are really just getting social services from Big Brother cause you didn't earn any of it.

As I have previoulsy sated if you actually had any brains you might be dangerous. As is your a fucking idiot and prove it every time you post here.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ahh now Kirk thinks You are a Republican. Could he be any stupider?



It's tough dodging all those mines in No Man's Land.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are a fucking MORON. Beyond stupid, YOU have no brains that actually function. I do not know if you were born this way, taught by your parents to be the most ignorant bitch on the planet or if you had some accident and they drained out of your ears or something.
> 
> I suggest you get off your FAT LAZY ass and join the Marine Corps or the Army and then come back and tell us all about how well you are taken care of you dumb fucking idiot. Try it with a family you moron.
> 
> ...



Wrong.  You need to serve ME up over this because I'm the bloke that said you were institutionalised.  So serve me up and we can discuss it.  But I started it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Wrong.  You need to serve ME up over this because I'm the bloke that said you were institutionalised.  So serve me up and we can discuss it.  But I started it.



Already covered your lies Kangaroo breath.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Already covered your lies Kangaroo breath.



Show me my lies.  

Have you ever smelt a kangaroo's breath?

Me neither, just fed them.  They grab your hands when you hold out their tucker, did you know that?  Little buggers.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Show me my lies.
> 
> Have you ever smelt a kangaroo's breath?
> 
> Me neither, just fed them.  They grab your hands when you hold out their tucker, did you know that?  Little buggers.



Remind me again how serving ones Country in the Military is institutionalized? I guess we can say the same , using your logic, about cops? Wait, aren't you one of those? And haven't you been institutionalized , using your logic, a lot longer then any of us?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I don't know why, but this made me laugh.
> 
> Not what happened to her, but the fact that it ruined her outlook of life and now it sounds like she's whipped and bitter. Is this how Republicans are born?



*shakes head*  That's just really, really sad.  She's starting to see how people can just take take take, with no regard to anyone or anything else.. She's still not bitter, or whipped.

The fact that you just admitted to laughing at a 20 year old who, after school, at the ripe old age of 22 will be more than $125k  in debt for an accident is just sad.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Remind me again how serving ones Country in the Military is institutionalized? I guess we can say the same , using your logic, about cops? Wait, aren't you one of those? And haven't you been institutionalized , using your logic, a lot longer then any of us?



Of course I was!  17, in I went, straight from high school, three years basic training, full time, three years, three bloody long years of basic training. Then they inflicted me on the public at 20.  And I had to make my own decisions right there and then.  Well, with my senior partner, he was 9 months older than me.  

But did I ever claim I wasn't institutionalised?


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> *shakes head*  That's just really, really sad.  She's starting to see how people can just take take take, with no regard to anyone or anything else.. She's still not bitter, or whipped.
> 
> The fact that you just admitted to laughing at a 20 year old who, after school, at the ripe old age of 22 will be more than $125k  in debt for an accident is just sad.



Didn't she have insurance?

And can she declare herself bankrupt?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> *shakes head*  That's just really, really sad.  She's starting to see how people can just take take take, with no regard to anyone or anything else.. She's still not bitter, or whipped.
> 
> The fact that you just admitted to laughing at a 20 year old who, after school, at the ripe old age of 22 will be more than $125k  in debt for an accident is just sad.


Ah, I never claimed to be perfect. But at least I don't let bad things kill my spirit, which is how it sounded you described this woman, with a sort of glee, I might add.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are a fucking MORON. Beyond stupid, YOU have no brains that actually function. I do not know if you were born this way, taught by your parents to be the most ignorant bitch on the planet or if you had some accident and they drained out of your ears or something.
> 
> I suggest you get off your FAT LAZY ass and join the Marine Corps or the Army and then come back and tell us all about how well you are taken care of you dumb fucking idiot. Try it with a family you moron.
> 
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Ah, I never claimed to be perfect. But at least I don't let bad things kill my spirit, which is how it sounded you described this woman, with a sort of glee, I might add.



Umm.. No glee at all, actually.. She's one of my best employees, and I wish I could do more to help her, actually.  Merely pointing out to Robert that his little bubble doesn't contain much "real life" experience.

And that's not just a "bad thing".. Right now, her life is pretty much fucked, and she's still just a kid.

You're entitled to your opinion, but if anything at all in that made you laugh, I think it's pathetic and disgusting, personally.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Umm.. No glee at all, actually.. She's one of my best employees, and I wish I could do more to help her, actually.  Merely pointing out to Robert that his little bubble doesn't contain much "real life" experience.
> 
> And that's not just a "bad thing".. Right now, her life is pretty much fucked, and she's still just a kid.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, but if anything at all in that made you laugh, I think it's pathetic and disgusting, personally.


Then we're even. I thought your effort to make Robert feel bad about himself and your story about this woman getting her come uppence were pathetic and disgusting.


----------



## del (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought the red sox were pathetic and disgusting.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

del said:


> i thought the red sox were pathetic and disgusting.



My footy team used to be like that.  That was in 1965 up until about 1999.  It was hell.  But in the last nine years, seven premierships.

Hang in there


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Then we're even. I thought your effort to make Robert feel bad about himself and your story about this woman getting her come uppence were pathetic and disgusting.



Feel bad about himself?  No again.  Remove his blinders?  Yes.. But that doesn't happen until one gets smacked in the head, and there isn't anyone to bail them out.  His cocky, condescending attitude is a bit misplaced for someone who does nothing on his own, except that which is legally required of him until he's 18 - go to school.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

Robert is, in a sense luckier than most of us at that age.  Okay when I went to school we were handed out quills and inkwells but no matter.  He is an intelligent young bloke.  He has here - and no doubt elsewhere - a resource where he can test his intellect against others but more than that he can also test his own social maturity.  The two obviously don't go together.  

And given the apparent tendency of high school learning theory to protect self-esteem (not sure if that comes into learning theory, me, I'm a constructivist but then I teach adults) Robert might find the two-fisted robust nature of USMB a good learning resource.

But there's no need to kick his arse too hard.


----------



## del (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> My footy team used to be like that.  That was in 1965 up until about 1999.  It was hell.  But in the last nine years, seven premierships.
> 
> Hang in there



oh, i am. they've won 2 WS in the last 4 years. my dad lived his whole life and never saw them win one. just cranky from sleep deprivation.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

del said:


> oh, i am. they've won 2 WS in the last 4 years. my dad lived his whole life and never saw them win one. just cranky from sleep deprivation.



Red Sox Nation?  I admire loyalty for a sporting club's fans.  It shows character and sometimes, oh sometimes you need to call on that character.


----------



## del (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Red Sox Nation?  I admire loyalty for a sporting club's fans.  It shows character and sometimes, oh sometimes you need to call on that character.



yessir, all my life.
it shows character and a firm belief in the many long term benefits of self-flagellation.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

del said:


> yessir, all my life.
> it shows character and a firm belief in the many long term benefits of self-flagellation.



But think of the scar tissue - it's, well, it's character-building 

But damnit, if it's your team then it's your team.  I hate crossover bastards.


----------



## del (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> But think of the scar tissue - it's, well, it's character-building
> 
> But damnit, if it's your team then it's your team.  I hate crossover bastards.



me too. 
my family moved to Chicago when i was 12, but i still couldn't let go. 
i saw it this year with the Celtics; you couldn't give tickets away and then they started winning.......


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> please point to evidence to back up your assertions, other than the dem report "finding".....is there proof *for* the dem report finding.....no
> 
> just because a politician makes a finding does not make that a fact or a verdict of guilty.
> 
> nice try, you lose again, here and over there



eh em diuretic

i can see why no one who thinks palin is guilty actually answered, because there is not evidence to support a finding that she abused her powers


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2008)

del said:


> i thought the red sox were pathetic and disgusting.



Nine runs last night *holds head down*

Josh Beckett has seemed to lost his stuff this year. Upside is it's only 1-1 and we got Lester on the mound for us in Game 3.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, democrats



But in her story, the girl wasn't bitter before and she was a Democrat.

Now she is bitter and she is a Republican.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Modbert said:


> But in her story, the girl wasn't bitter before and she was a Democrat.
> 
> Now she is bitter and she is a Republican.


not from what i saw


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 12, 2008)

Yurt said:


> eh em diuretic
> 
> i can see why no one who thinks palin is guilty actually answered, because there is not evidence to support a finding that she abused her powers



Page 48.


----------



## Annie (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Page 48.



Been there. Read that. Got the t shirt.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Page 48.



i thought you better than this, i hope....and i guess wrong

i specifically said to find evidence other than the opinion....

all you cite is the opinion....or finding....please tell me what evidence the finding uses to substantiate the claim?   from page 48, since you cited it you must rely solely on page 48.  if you can't, you must recant 

page 48 folks, is only brainfarts opinion/finding, let's see some proof, come on now....i can't wait to see diuretic squirm and find those "reasons explained below..."  

dude, you can do better than this


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 13, 2008)

Yurt said:


> i thought you better than this, i hope....and i guess wrong
> 
> i specifically said to find evidence other than the opinion....
> 
> ...



Evidence other than the opinion?  You said that?  Where?

As for the evidence that Branchflower used to substantiate the claim, it's in the affidavits he refers to.  The witness affidavits.


----------

